# injector pipes



## danderer (May 16, 2012)

i have a 1993 motorhome based on a talbot express 1300d 2.5 cc non turbo diesel engine. i need a replacement set of injector pipes for this. the diesel pump is lucas type. i'm due to travel at the end of june and would appreciate any help in locating these. i have used a diesel services workshop to make me a new set but they are not just right. i chatted to another specialist and a few mechanics, one which has peugeot/talbot experience of many years and they agree that an original set even secondhand is the best way to go. i would appreciate any help with this matter.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

try this guy
jk towers
swindon


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

DTM Bristol

Problem == don't know your location


----------

